# getting a pigeon used 2 a new house?



## CosmicPigeon (Aug 10, 2012)

(Q1) How do i get my pet pigeon (rock dove) used 2 a new area if i move house without my pigeon coming back 2 the old area? I raised my pigeon Cody from a baby, he's used 2 living outside on the loose but always comes back & he has a hanging cage that's always open outside where he's fed & has collected sticks
(Q2) if the same cage was in another neighbourhood, would he recognise it as home? I've trained him 2 come 2 me & eat out of a seed jar as well as eat seeds from his cage
(Q3) what's the best way 2 tell if Cody is a male or female? He trys 2 mate with my hand & other different objects in the yard, has a big collection of sticks in his cage but never layed an egg. Cody is about 2 years old roughly, He nibbles my finger like he's trying 2 get seeds or kisses, its pretty cute, & when i pat him, he sometimes makes his back go flat & tail fan (slightly & i wonder what he's thinkin
(Q4) what does it mean if a pigeon nibbles on an ice plant?
(Q5) what's the best name 2 describe a pet pigeon thats been hand raised but is free outside & always comes back?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It sounds like you have a pet feral pigeon, Im not sure if he would come to the new home..you will probably have to secure him and keep him in an enclosed space for awhile then try the release with his familiar stuff you use now. Iam assuming you do not have many Birds of pray in you're location..so he may be fine flying outdoors.


----------

